# How to make this without a cnc?



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been asked about making something similar to this, but without using a CNC router, I'm not sure what the best method would be outside of using a jig saw on the entire thing. Any suggestions?










Close up of the profile of the piece.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Scroll saw


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Use a jig or scroll saw to make a pattern from hardboard or 1/4-3/8" BB plywood. Take time to make the pattern as smooth and accurate as possible.
Rough cut the thicker plywood using a bandsaw within 1/8" or less of the pattern.
Stick the pattern to the rough cut, then use a pattern bit (straight bit with a flush bearing) to follow the pattern and trim the final piece flush to the pattern.

This will be tough as Baltic Birch plywood is nasty on router bits, might splinter when rough cut, etc. 


Otherwise subcontract it to someone with a CNC.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I would use a scroll saw and than use an oscillating spindle sander to finish the edges. If you make a template you are going to use an OS anyway. Cut the out side first sand than do the inside. You can not use a bandsaw unless you have some way to braze the saw blade back together when you do the inside.


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks fellas! Looks like I'll be adding a scroll saw to my tool collection very soon.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Print the pattern onto paper and glue it to the plywood , 
and then as the others have said , Scroll Saw


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what is that?

Hunter


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is that?
> 
> Hunter


Race track outlines for different race tracks around the world.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*bandsaw*

Depending on the smallest radius, I would use a bandsaw and a 1/4" or smaller blade. No problems going around the outside....:no: Then cut right through the "track" at the finish line and go around the inside, then glue the finish line back together... :yes:

You will need a good work support table no matter which tool you use.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd agree with woodnthings on this one. I'd prefer a bandsaw to a scroll saw for this, especially in my shop where my bandsaw is the tits and my scroll saw is quite cheap.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

TimT said:


> Race track outlines for different race tracks around the world.


And how big are they , what size ply sheet will you need ?


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

TimT said:


> Thanks fellas! Looks like I'll be adding a scroll saw to my tool collection very soon.


They are fun and handy. There's something relaxing about sitting at a scrollsaw for a couple hours.


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Manuka Jock said:


> And how big are they , what size ply sheet will you need ?


They make them in a few different sizes (obviously with the tracks being different) on the website with full & half size. Leguna Seca is ~33"x36" in the full size.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

TimT said:


> Leguna Seca is ~33"x36" in the full size.


Its that the largest or the smallest , and what size do you intend to make yours ?.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

TimT said:


> Race track outlines for different race tracks around the world.


That's what I suspected. That's pretty cool.

Hunter


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Manuka Jock said:


> Its that the largest or the smallest , and what size do you intend to make yours ?.


That's the full size dimensions of that track. There is also a half size version as well. I'm going to make mine based on what the person that asked me to make them wants.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

TimT said:


> That's the full size dimensions of that track. There is also a half size version as well. I'm going to make mine based on what the person that asked me to make them wants.


 Have you considerd using a router ?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Approximately 8 to 10 lineal feet ?*

If I had to scroll saw that many lineal feet from what looks to be 1 1/2" to 2" thick plywood.... I'd find a different way. Bandsaw? Rent time on a CNC as suggested? Router and a template ?
It would be a heavy load on a scroll saw and the blades. JMO.


----------



## Holz Wurm (Aug 29, 2013)

Isn't that Laguna Seca Raceway?


----------



## Zanna91 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, that of left is Laguna Seca while that right is Monte Carlo. :smile:

Byez


----------



## Holz Wurm (Aug 29, 2013)

Try the nürbring haha


----------

